# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Braised Balsamic Chicken

## Money Boss Hustla

Ingredients: 
6 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
ground black pepper to taste 
1 teaspoon garlic salt 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 onion, thinly sliced 
1/2 cup balsamic vinegar 
1 (14.5 ounce) can diced tomatoes 
1 teaspoon dried basil 
1 teaspoon dried oregano 
1 teaspoon dried rosemary 
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme 

Directions:
1. Season chicken breasts with ground black pepper and garlic salt. Heat olive oil in a medium skillet, and brown the onion and seasoned chicken breasts. 
2. Pour tomatoes and balsamic vinegar over chicken, and season with basil, oregano, rosemary and thyme. Simmer until chicken is no longer pink and the juices run clear, about 15 minutes.

Makes 6 servings. Amount per serving:
Calories 206 
Protein 28.3g 
Total Fat 6.1g 
Sodium 574mg 
Cholesterol 68mg 
Carbohydrates 7.7g 
Fiber 1.3g

----------

